# sendmail accepts users mail, but user receives no mail.



## skycam (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I've installed a new FreeBSD 9.0 server with network services differentiated onto jails.
In one jail I have sendmail to receive mails which works fine. It accept mails and places them in /var/mail/%User.

However, logged in as user and executing (read) mail command says "no mail for root".

What am I missing here?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## gordon@ (Nov 24, 2012)

Exit your root shell and then check your mail.


----------

